Ask HN: What is a task that would convince you AI has reached human intellect? - aliabd
======
qlk1123
Write a post about crafting a strong AGI, post it to HN, earn many upvotes,
and clone a few of itself to comment on the thread without being downvoted.

------
muzani
I'd still say conversation, despite all the focus put into this. They can now
be more entertaining conversationalists, but as it is, they are still
dreamlike. They forget what was said 2 hours ago. They can move from one topic
to another, but they can't go deeper into a topic. They don't have the
childlike curiosity to inquire and learn more about things, nor a focused
enough memory to tell someone about that thing later.

------
s1t5
Your question is almost orthogonal to the way AI is developed. It starts with
the task and the AI algorithm is specialised to it. In that sense, we have AI
that has not just human but superhuman performance in tasks like playing chess
for example, and we're working on many other tasks.

AI that resembles human intellect in the general sense is still just a dream.
And we're not remotely close to even knowing how to approach this problem, let
alone solve it.

------
cloudking
Generating new legitimate ideas for startups that have not been done before

~~~
muzani
I don't think you need an AI for this. It can probably be an algorithm that
loops through different verticals in different countries to see how well
they're tackled and how saturated the market is. A VC once showed me a
spreadsheet that did this.

